# Typical Girlie.....



## J700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi everyone. I took delivery of a brand new TT 2.0 Ice Silver last Wednesday and boy am in I in love with it! So much so that Ive registered on this forum. Have read lots of very interesting stuff about how to make the car gleam but I really need an easy guide as to what treatments to use for cleaning/polishing wheels and the bodywork. i.e for bodywork it mentions clay, cleaner fluid, and different wax polishes. For wheels it talks about cleaners and wheel polish. Are there various stages of preparation and protection and if so what are they?

I admit it, I'm a typical girlie and know very little about this stuff but I really want to look after my new pride and joy and am hoping someone will take pity on me and help me out. Any advice would be really gratefully appreciated!

Thanks in advance. Jo


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Have a look in the Show & Shine section... lots of top tips

viewforum.php?f=31&start=0


----------



## J700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I had already checked out the shine & show section. What I am looking for I guess, is an idiots step by step guide to preparing and protecting both wheels and bodywork.

I gathered that for wheels Viro-Sol came highly recommended. Others mentioned other stuff such as Muc Off wax etc. Is that a treatment you can put on the alloys afterwards to reduce brake dust and keep the wheels looking shiny etc? Re the bodywork, is it fair to say that the regime should consist generally of clay to remove excess dirt, some sort of cleaner fluid and then a decent wax polish product? Another thread also mentioned a paint sealant. Help I'm a little confused!

As said, I am a girlie so please humour me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

welcome


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome along to TTF Jo 

I would agree regualr washing and doing it correctly is a good place to start, so pre-wash, wash with 2 bucket method using a lambswool mitt etc then dry with a decent drying towel like a waffle weave. The Show N Shine setcion does offer guides etc. You could pay a pro Detailer to Detail your car getting it better than new, and learn a few tips from them plus how to maintain the finish...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Jo, Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## J700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Many thanks for the welcoming comments! Ill definitely look at having the pro detailing done, as you say I should get some good tips from it too!

Can anyone tell me roughly how much it will cost? Also, can anyone recommend a good one in the West Sussex area?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

The price will vay from Detailer to Detailer and depending upon what you have done. Take a look at these links maybe give a couple a call for quote:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=59863

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=59975


----------

